# Síl 3114C //Server Frage[solved]

## fabi@allstuff.de

Hallo,

Ich denke daran, mir einen Server zuzulegen. Aufgaben wären z.B., Pakate für meinen Laptop zu kompilieren, FTP-Server und DVB-T bzw. Media-Server.

Da ich für das ganze System nicht mehr als 700 ausgeben wollte, stehen, so wie ich das sehe, 2 verschiedene Systeme zur Auswahl.

Option 1: ein neues Athlon64- System mit 3000+ 939 Cpu

Option 2: ein gebrauchtes Xeon System mit insgesamt ca. 3 - 4(2x2) Ghz (d.h. 1 Prozessor oder 2 Prozessor)

Bei beiden Optionen will ich eine Scsi Platte einbauen, so 18 - 36 gb, und ca. 160gb Ide. Grafikkarte soll eine passive Nvidia oder eine günstige Matrox sein.

Jetzt die Frage, welches der beiden Systeme würde unter Gentoo besser laufen, wie ist da die Erfahrung? Mir kommt es nicht unbedingt auf die Erweiterbarkeit an, 512mb oder 1gb Ram sollten reichen, PCI Karten habe ich keine, DVB-T gibts über Usb.

----------

## Anarcho

Also einfacher ist sicherlich das Xeon-System, da es immer noch Pakete gibt, die nicht auf 64 Bit laufen. Und nen Athlon64 im 32Bit Modus laufen zu lassen ist ja zu schade.

Allerdings frage ich mich, warum du gerne ne SCSI und ne IDE Platte einbauen willst?

Ich würde dann eher SATA Platten nehmen, Maxtor hat auch Server-SATA Platten im Angebot (also mit 24/7 Garantie).

Da ich einen Athlon64 als Desktop habe, würde meine persönliche Empfehlung auch in diese Richtung gehen. Allerdings läuft (soweit ich es versucht habe) z.b. FreeNX nicht unter 64 Bit. Aber für die Zukunft ist 64 Bit sicherlich interessanter. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das du die älteren Xeons ohne EMT64 meinst.

Ein Dual-Xeon System ist wiederrum natürlich auch ne feine Sache. Die Xeons sind auch recht schnell. (Der Xeon auf der Arbeit mit 3 Ghz/512 MB RAM ist 1/5 bis 1/4 schneller als der P4 mit 3,4Ghz/2GB RAM beim kompilieren). Und Dual ist auch fein, bringt aber nicht bei allem was.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Ich dachte so an ein 2x2 Ghz System oder 2x2,4.

Scsi Platten deshalb, weil "normale Ide" nicht ganz so schnell sind und die Xeon- Systeme alle mindestens U160 haben. Außerdem habe ich damit gute Erfahrungen.

Aber du tendierst doch zu einem Athlon64?

Wie sind die Xeons denn in der Lautstärke?

----------

## rojaro

Wenns n Server werden soll, würd ich ebenfalls den Dual XEON empfehlen. Multiprozessorsysteme machen unter Linux einfach nur Spass und du wirst wesentlich weniger Probleme mit nem 32Bit System haben als mit nem 64Bit System. Davon abgesehen, wenn du nicht gerade mit der 64Bit Edition von Oracle rumhantieren willst bringt dir der AMD da eh keine Vorteile.

Übrigends machen Prozessoren keinen Lärm, welche Maschine nun Lauter ist hängt davon ab was für Kühler du Verwendest und wie gut das Gehäuse den Schall verstärkt und raus lässt. Ein paar Isolationsmatten helfen schon wunder, und wenn der Rechner richtig leise sein soll dann würd ich noch langsam drehende Platten einbauen (denn schnell drehende Platten sind wesentlich lauter), grössere Kühlkörper (mit grösseren 12Volt Lüftern und diese dann auf nur 7 bis 9 Volt laufen lassen).

Davon abgesehen U160 SCSI zu verwenden is Overkill ... das nutzt du nie im Leben. Das Ding soll doch n Server sein für den Heimgebrauch und da reichen einfache UDMA Platten bzw. SATA Platten alle mal.

Davon abgesehen braucht man in nem Server keine Grafikkarte - frisst nur unnötig Strom - wozu gibts denn X11 und SSH (bzw. NX)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Haldir

Wenn du dir die entsprechenden Dual Xeon Server Motherboards mit U160 kaufst, haben die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Graka onboard (Ati Rage XL),

Die Geschwindigkeit der einzelnen Festplatte (ob jetzt IDE oder SATA) ist bei deiner Konfiguration dann eher sekundär, da du wohl eh nur 100mbit Netzwerk hast.

----------

## Anarcho

Das Problem ist nur das manche Mainboards nicht ohne GraKa starten. Da böte sich natürlich ne Onboard Graka an. 

Unser Server ist wie gesagt ein 3Ghz Xeon mit 2x73GB SCSI Ultra320 im Raid1. 

Das Ding hat nen Intel ServerBoard, ziemlich geil. Es unterstützt Serielle Konsole von Haus aus (also schon während des Bios) und mittels des StorCon Tools kannst du den RaidController während des laufens steueren. Ausserdem natürlich Hot-Swap.

ABER: Das Gehäuse beherbergt 5 12cm Lüfter und man hört es noch 2 Räume weiter...

Aber das liegt natürlich am Gehäuse und nicht daran, das dort ein Xeon drin steckt.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich werde mal schauen, was ich so Gebrauchtes finde.

Meine Wunschhardware wäre dann:

2x Xeon ca. 2,4 oder 1 x 3 Ghz (je nachdem was ich finde) Sockel 604

mind. 512 mb Ram, wenn möglich DDR

18 Gb Scsi, meistens auf dem Board

Grafikkarte mit VNC, damit auch andere mal schnell was ändern können, die nicht versiert sind

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Habe mir die Xeons jetzt aus dem Kopf geschlagen, weil ich zusammengerechnet habe, was mich ein neues System kosten würde.

Es stehen wiederum 2 zur Auswahl:

939'er System:

Asus Sli Premium mit 3000+ Ahlton 64

Opteron System:

Asus Nf4 Board, 244'er Opteron (vorerst soll es nur einer sein, wenn das möglich ist)

Beide Systeme sollen jeweils 1 Gb Ram, eine 73gb Raptor, Silentmaxx St11, Nvidia 6200 Grafik usw. haben

Preisunterschied wären ca 200, also 700 bzw 900 abgrundet.

Die Aufgaben wären, wie oben schon erwähnt, DVB-T Fernseher, Radio streaming, File- & Downloadserver. Weiterhin soll der Server für meinen Laptop und vielleicht weitere Systeme Packete kompilieren.

Jetzt kann ich aber nicht einschätzen, welches System welche Vor- und Nachteile hat. (Soweit ich das sehe, kann der Opteron keinen Stromsparmodus)

Würde sich der Aufpreis lohnen, um mehr Erweiterbarkeit zu haben, da der 9xx Sockel nächstes Jahr sterben soll ?

Oder ist das absoluter Overkill?

----------

## longinus

Nur meine Meinung, denke aber da schiest du ganz schön 'Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen' für deine genannten Belange, sollte es doch ein Celeron 2,4 - 3,0 GHz System mit einer oder zwei SATA Platten auch tun, meine das ist ja kein Hochverfügbarkeitssystem sondern ein Heute übliches Scenario.

Würde da eher Wert auf 'Wohnzimmerverträglichkeit' legen, wie mit einem Spacewalker Shuttle oder ähnlichen Equitment.

----------

## Anarcho

Das sehe ich ähnlich. 

Nur so zum Vergleich: Hier zuhause arbeitet ein Athlon 2000+ mit 1 GB RAM als Homeserver. Auf dem ist Apache, ISDN, MySQL, OpenVPN, 2xVerschlüsselte SATA Platten über NFS und Samba am laufen. 

Und das einzige wo ich mir einen stärkeren wünschen würde, wäre wegen der Verschlüsselung. 

Obwohl mir da auch ne VIA CPU mit Hardware-AES-Encryption vorschwebt. Zumal die Dinger auch so gut wie keinen Strom fressen und super passiv zu kühlen sind. Leider habe ich noch keine vernünftigen Boards gefunden, nur die Mini-ITX mit nur einem PCI Slot. Ich brauche aber in dem Ding 3 Netzwerkkarten (davon 1x Gigabit) und 1xISDN. Am schönsten wäre da natürlich ein VIA Dualboard. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob die CPUs das überhaupt können. Und wo die Preise liegen weiss ich auch nicht.

----------

## the-pugnacity

die via cpus können dual. so ist es nicht. es gab die cpus auch ne zeitlang zB unter avitos einzeln zu kaufen. sind sockel 370 kompatibel und somit könntest du dann doch nen dual via c3 bastln.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Leider sind die Hardwareanforderungen der Medion DVB-T Karte sehr hoch, es wird eine Centrino 1,5 Ghz oder schneller empfohlen.

Damit fiehlen sämtliche kleinen Semprons schon mal weg.

----------

## longinus

Das Problem mit den wenigen PCI Steckplätzen bleibt aber bei dem 'Homeserver', Spacewalker (integrierte 100er Netzwerkkarte) und 1 PCI Steckplatz, das Gerät mit 2 x PCI hat Spacewalker vom Markt genommen.

ASUS Pundit-R integrierte 100er Netzwerkkarte und 2 PCI Steckplätze.

Bei den lüfterlosen Geräten ist ja meißt noch schlimmer und auch nicht jede Platte verbaubar (wegen Wärme im 24/7 Betrieb)

----------

## sewulba

 *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   

> Leider sind die Hardwareanforderungen der Medion DVB-T Karte sehr hoch, es wird eine Centrino 1,5 Ghz oder schneller empfohlen.
> 
> Damit fiehlen sämtliche kleinen Semprons schon mal weg.

 

So wie ich das sehe reicht dir devinitiv sogar ein Pentium III @1.46GHz aus! Mindestens 512MB, besser 1GB Ram. Von mir aus SCSI Platte rein und es geht!  :Razz:  Habe die Medion DVB-T schon in einem P3 1GHz laufen gehabt, ohne Probleme!  :Shocked: 

Sewulba

PS.: Ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit AMD-Athlon64 und Co gemacht. Deswegen habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mit ein Dual Xeon EMT64er gegönnt. Das rockt!  :Wink:  Für dich aber wirklich nicht nötig! Versprochen!  :Cool: 

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Also ich habe mich entschieden: Ahtlon 64 3000+

Nun bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Mainbord kaufe mit Raid 5 Chip von Asus(Sli Premium,NF 4). 

(Da ich neben der Schule in einem PC-Laden jobbe, bekomme ich neue Hardware recht günstig)

Im Gegenteil zum "Spiegel"- Raid hätte ich dabei noch Performance- Vorteile.

Gibts es Erfahrungen mit einem Sil 3114C Chip?

Wie ist die Performance dabei? Eher Software- Raid?

Ich habe schon das ganze Forum durchsucht, aber leider nichts gefunden, was mich richtig überzeugt hätte und jünger als 3 Monate ist.

----------

